
Social Media Could Make It Impossible to Grow Up - laurex
https://www.wired.com/story/excerpt-end-of-forgetting-kate-eichhorn/
======
klingonopera
The Xerox Star appears to have been truly amazing, and must've been way ahead
of its time. Apple copied a whole lot from them, then popularized the GUI-
system, which in turn was then copied by Microsoft in Windows, and the rest is
history.

I first heard of the XS on a documentary, but I can't remeber which, and I'm
currently bandwidth restricted, so I can't go hunting on YouTube. But IIRC, it
was a documentary on either Apple, Steve Jobs, early Microsoft/Windows or
GUIs, and seemed professionally made.

